

DooID 3 beta - personal landing page & contact hub - perschmitz

We recently released the private beta of DooID version 3 (DooID is a webapp to create a personal landing page &#38; contact hub, first release September 09).
Would like to invite the HN community to take it for a spin and get some feedback on the pros and cons ...
DooID 3 splashpage:
http://dooid.com/ice_beta/index.php
Invite code: beta_3_HN<p>Thanks in advance for helping!
Per
======
lubos
looks like "about.me", how is yours better?

~~~
perschmitz
Here's some main differences:

\- Different design options (there's even preset headers, link styles, etc.)
\- Our app is a full blown contact hub, not only allowing to display links,
but all kind of on- and offline contact data (social networks, rss/ links,
phone, mobile, address, email, messaging, fax ... all classified by private
and business data) & downloadable as v-card. \- DooID allows selected data to
be password protected (scalable privacy protection). \- Accounts include a
site-version that's optimized for mobile devices (besides the desktop webite).
\- Add Ons provide extra value & -customization: maps, email signature, blog
widget, cv, video embed, photostream, status and more

